# Installing XP with Boot Camp on my Mac Pro's



## devaws (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi All,
I have installed XP fine on my iMac and MacBook but when I come to install on my mac pro's I get the dreaded blue screen just as it is trying to boot windows (not got as far as installing it, it's just before you go in to the windows interface). 

It says:

"A problem has been detected............. prevent damage to your computer" 
and then says it's a problems with "pci.sys" so I think it is to do with my video card. I have done a software update but to no avail....

Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Are you using Bootcamp or Parallels? I know that Bootcamp came out with an updated version not too long ago. go to the website and get the newest version. Maybe that will help?? If you are running parallels though....*shrugs*

Wish I could be of more help!!


----------

